# How can I clean the back of my neck?



## Encephalon5 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've been playing bass for four years and I never really got into instrument care until recently. Whats a good way to clean the oils from my hands off of the back of my neck with household items? Also, is guitar honey a good product?

Gerlitz USA Guitar Honey


----------



## gunsxofxsummer (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm guessing it's a painted (laquered) neck or the oils wouldn't be showing up, so in that case, micro fiber cloth and guitar cleaning spray. i got a bottle of fender guitar cleaner with a jackson one time and it worked pretty well, cuts right through the oils and sweat and makes it nice'n shiney. although almost anything labeled as guitar cleaner should work well.

I used to used glass cleaner when i was younger. don't do that.

if it's not painted just wipe it down real good with a washcloth


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 21, 2011)

Damp cloth all the way. Painted or not. Warm water, ring it out real good, wipe. I'm amazed people pay for those "special cleaners", then again, if I had a 3 or $4000 axe I might change my mind.


----------



## pstol (Apr 21, 2011)

A quick microfiber cloth wipedown after every jam session should help slow the buildup as well, even without using other cleaning materials.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 21, 2011)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Damp cloth all the way. Painted or not. Warm water, ring it out real good, wipe. I'm amazed people pay for those "special cleaners", then again, if I had a 3 or $4000 axe I might change my mind.



A damp cloth wont remove oil. You need some form of a de-greaser, be it windex or a fancy guitar cleaner.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 26, 2011)

This is really important, actually. The most important part of a guitar is how the neck feels. I come across good players who have scaley, dank, sewer like necks, claiming that it is a vintage feel or that the best players have vile, unclean and tarnished necks on their favorite guitars because it reminds them of some nostalgic occurrence or some BS... I don't know what they think, really, but they make excuses for NOT POLISHING THEIR £"$"£$ GUITARS!

Dirty boys. Anyway, when I setup my guitars (the works setup, complete overhaul) I use all sorts of things to get a flawless finish and smooth perfection on my necks. When they're finished, you know, as they feel like a woman. YES, it is true. No guitarist deserves less. Hopefully you'll want to try this, but it may be a bit drastic for some non DIY or timid people.

How to - Lacquered or unfinished neck

2 clothes required - Shop rag (anything, doesn't matter, old tshirt, whatever) and priceless micro fibre polishing cloth, NEVER contaminate it with anything!!! These are cheap but their value is priceless (doesn't scratch the finish).

1. Remove dirt with rag and household lemon juice, or lemon or linseed oil if possible.

- Depending on how neglected the guitar is, or sweaty you are, you may want to use a light abrasive polish (kitchen cleaner/diluted oven cleaner/other), depending how bravo you are. I do this all the time.

2. Polish with microfibre cloth after removing all dirt, for SOMETIME!!! at least 5 minutes of brisk rubbing. It's worth it.

3. If there are dents, damage or anything else you are unhappy with, you need a LIGHT grade of sandpaper. 400 or above (higher is less coarse/cutting/harsh). Use this carefully, so as not to mark the fingerboard. Make sure to keep the paper close to the shape of the guitar. You can RESHAPE the neck if you want or go too far, if this is not you goal, go slow and careful checking after several gentle strokes. Polish off debris with rag. Use micro fibre cloth and check your work. It should be A MILLION TIMES better. Clean finally with lemon, or abrasive polish if required and polish with micro fibre as mentioned.

Your guitar will be so much better, it is unbelievable. It bothers me not one bit to use sandpaper REGULARLY on my guitars, it is a vital part of my setup routine so they play and feel the best.

Painted neck
-sell it, they always feel like crap. Also, you can't sand it as if you want to sell it, you'll have trouble unless you do a good job of MASKING the volute or end of headstock and removing the finish with either chemicals, a spoke shave(!) or serious sanding.

If you have one of these poor unfortunate guitars, some others have mentioned window cleaner or whatever, as long as you use the microfibre cloth, you won't mark the finish. If you use rag, you'll make swirly marks = bad.  I use lemon oil to detorpify, cleanse and remove dead flesh and sweat, then you have to polish for AGES with the micro fibre cloth, you'll feel the paint HEAT UP! Once it is baby smooth, it is done. Don't stop until that point, otherwise your missing out.

Enjoy your perfectly smooth neck! Hard work is key to this working.

With the sandpaper thing, you can remove lacquer, IF YOU WANT, or leave it by being gentle. I prefer to take the neck off the guitar when I get it and remove it, but you may be timid or worried about resale so it's ok to leave that shipping protection on there if you must. My opinion is it is only useful to prevent warping whilst the guitar is new and in transit to the customer, which may take years, also something to sand through to remove dents and dings. Most of my guitars are barewood on the neck, as it simply feels the best. No comparison. If you sand the lacquer of a junk cheapo, it'll feel like a million dollars, so good to practice on, before you polish the good ones. With a microfibre cloth you cannot go wrong, on a lacuqered or finished/painted neck, so really go for it and get that thing super smooth!

Good luck! This is really important to a guitar feeling like it should!

Also, +1 for hygenic guitars! Less accumulated dead flesh and sweat = better!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 26, 2011)

I just wipe down with a micro fiber cloth after playing. When I have the strings off I run some cleaner, that is about it. My necks are unfinished so I clean them with mineral oil usually (as they are tung oiled, therefore sealed). Lately I have used fret doctor on the fretboard (doesn't dry out again after a few days like mineral oil, 'lemon oil' is mineral oil).


----------

